
A Pizza or Not a Pizza - mraza007
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m_S7caqSFxc
======
mraza007
A simple scripted created after being inspired by the Silicon Valley TV Show.
This script is written in Python and Uses different API's such as Twilio and
Clarifai Here's the GitHub Link: [https://github.com/mraza007/Pizza-or-Not-a-
Pizza](https://github.com/mraza007/Pizza-or-Not-a-Pizza)

